# Replacing insert in grizzly router table?



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I bought a "cheap" grizzly router table, and while it is more than adequate in most ways. the insert sags. Of course it makes it nearly impossible to get a consistant depth of cut.

So. I need a better insert.

I measure the factory insert at 12 1/8" x 9"

Anyone have a confirmed replacement option? Im considering the Yonico insert, says its 12x9. I imagine I can fudge a 1/16 on either side if need be. But Id love to get a 1st hand suggestion before I jump in.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

well I went for the yonico. It is a smidge wider than the table, maybe 1/32". I will route it slightly larger and use it because the insert seems rock solid otherwise.


----------

